# Arturo Fuente Cañones (Maduro) Cigar Review - Big bad maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to smoke a lot of these about 10 years ago, when I was single, had not kids, and lots of time to kill. It was my go to smoke back then. I ...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Cañones (Maduro) Cigar Review - Big bad maduro


----------

